
Startup school 2007 videos? - nandan

======
mattjaynes
Hopefully the videos will be out soon. I'll add them to this feed when they
are. In the meantime, here's the podcast feed:
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/Ycombinator-StartupSchool>

Note that currently the 2007 talks are from my lower quality recordings, but
I'll add the official ones when they come out.

~~~
bootload
_'... 2007 talks are from my lower quality recordings ...'_

though some of the comments, additions, cues over the talks are pretty funny

------
nandan
It would be nice to have access to the videos for the event.

------
yaacovtp
Did you try searching? <http://wiki.startupschool.org/doku.php>

~~~
nandan
Yes, but the videos are not there; only the audio recordings are.

